# Ugly service connected?



## 51360 (Jun 9, 2014)

I apologize for the poor resolution of the picture, in case you can't quite see it, the service drop is attached just below the eave trough. 

I don't understand how this service got connected! 

Borgi


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

Job was done on the side. The "electrician" did the re connect them selves


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Obviously a hack. A pro would have mounted the meter can sideways! :laughing:


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

*too close*

That flower box is too close to the meter...it might get wet.


----------



## seelite (Aug 24, 2009)

A good thing. Flowers thrive on water, the meter pan not so but might need to be replaced by a qualified 'lectrician when it get wet.
Remember, hackers are like mushrooms - they live in the dark & thrive on BS


----------

